# Got my new handgun.... XD(M) <pics>



## iCreek

Got this a few weeks ago, Springfield Armory XD(M) Bi-tone 9mm. 19+1 capacity, and a hoot to shoot.

Got a few others (Black) in their custom shop, getting sites, finish and trigger work.


----------



## RacerX

Nice looking heater. Just curious why you opted for a 9mm, the 19+1?


----------



## iCreek

RacerX said:


> Nice looking heater. Just curious why you opted for a 9mm, the 19+1?



Good question, I also own a Glock 23 .40 S&W...

From my research 9mm reloading items seem to be a little more available and cheaper, and I wanted to 'standardize' on one caliber for my primary shooting. My son is getting started (10 yrs old), and the .40 is to much recoil for his hands. So with that said, seems like I can find 9mm brass & bullets a little more easily around here, and I already had a few other 9mm handguns so it just seemed to make sense... the 19+1 is kind of a neat feature also.

I might even get a SA 1911 in 9mm, seems like that and .38 super is what alot of shooters are using at matches around here. Not that I am going to shoot any matches, just my observations.


----------



## catman963

Nice lookin piece there man!!!  I likey!!!


----------



## bighardwood

*Springfield Armory XD(M)*

I got one last month only mine is a .40s&w. I love this handgun the only thing I didn't like was the grips they felt slick. So I got them DecalGrips that made them feel much better. I would like to get adjustable night sights on it because there a little off. Nice gun thought.


----------



## iCreek

Glad to see someone else found the XD(M) to be a good gun. I did not think the grips felt slick on the XD(M), but I also have a SC (Sub Compact) model, and do find those to feel slick. I have seen the grip tape, but for now I will try to hang on.

I reloaded some ammo and shot my own this last weekend, that was kind of exciting as it was my first reloads. All went well, I stayed low on my charges and measured every round for COL/OAL, staying below the 1.169" max.


----------



## pwoller

I have the same gun in black. I love it. I chose the 9mm so my wife could shoot it too. Wish I would of gotten the bigger one but it is nice to have 20 shots at something if it comes down to it.


----------



## DANOAM

Nice, I've been eyeing them up at the gunshows lately.


----------



## DANOAM

Gotta agree with the 9mm choice. Deff. more availability of ammo and reloading components. I think I will be buying mostly 9mm handguns. I like my Hi-Power but it's just too pretty for carry so I've also been looking into a CZ75 or a Jericho 941. I like the DA/SA and decocking features over the SA.


----------



## Freyboy23

That is a really nice looking gun you got bud!


----------



## toyfarm

Sharp shooter ya got there!:yourock:


----------



## A. Stanton

Creek, that pistola looks nice. I always liked two-tones. You are right, the ammo for that is about the cheapest, after .22.
Here's a pic of my two-tone S&W: black and stainless.


----------



## iCreek

A. Stanton said:


> Creek, that pistola looks nice. I always liked two-tones. You are right, the ammo for that is about the cheapest, after .22.
> Here's a pic of my two-tone S&W: black and stainless.




Wow, that looks like a cannon, what cal.?


----------



## iCreek

*Springfield Armory XDM 3.8*

Also got this new XD(M), it is called the 3.8 for it's barrel measurement. It is Springfield's newest gun this year. Same frame as the original XD(M), so 19+1 in a (under 4") gun is pretty amazing.






I now have a family, XD(M), XD(M) 3.8, and XD SC, all 9mm, have three more on the way....


----------



## A. Stanton

S&W 500 is .50cal.


----------



## iCreek

Wow, never shot anything like that....


----------



## lisapizza

*springfield XD-M (review)*

http://concealedcarryforum.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=4605


----------



## A. Stanton

The recoill on this S&W 500 is less than the recoil from a S&W model 29 .44 magnum. The boys at S&W engineered it well.


----------



## iCreek

A. Stanton said:


> The recoill on this S&W 500 is less than the recoil from a S&W model 29 .44 magnum. The boys at S&W engineered it well.




So that is a product of the S&W Performance Center? If so wow, I have read and heard awesome things of them and their products $$$$$

I have three guns in the Springfield Armory custom shop, they are brand new and I have not seen them at all.


----------

